# Wedding Photographers?



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wedding photographers, do any of y'all know of some good ones? The fiance and I are planning this wedding, and have about $2000 budgeted for a photographer, and would really like to not go over that. I know its a long shot, but its the 2cool brain trust and I know plenty of people are planning weddings or just had theirs.


Wedding planning is for the birds.... I could have had this done in a week tops! These women over complicate things. :spineyes:


----------



## MMiller (Nov 13, 2021)

I know that tara weddings can be used to take cool wedding photos. They offer toronto videographer with excellent video quality. I have many acquaintances who have used their services and have remained very satisfied. The main advantage of tara weddings is their prices. They are very good, so I advise you to use their services.


----------

